# Einarmiger Bandit



## sh33p (14. Mai 2010)

Ich möchte in den Code noch folgendes einbauen:

Solange das Kapital >0 ist,kann man weiterspielen.Aber sobald es über 300 kommt, wird das prog beendet. Wie kann ich erreichen,das der Code wieder sozusagen von vorne läuft also,das Spiel nach einem Durchlauf auch weitergespielt werden kann=


```
import java.io.*;
import java.lang.*;
import java.util.*;
import static java.util.Arrays.*;
public class EinarmigerBandit {
public static void main(String[] args){



  System.out.println("-->>>>Willkommen beim Spiel Einarmiger Bandit--<<<<");
  System.out.println();
  Scanner scan = new Scanner(System.in);
  double kapital = 100.00;
  

  System.out.println("Ihr Kapital fuer das Spiel betraegt 100 Euro");
  
  System.out.println("Legen Sie bitte einen Einsatz fest \n");
  double einsatz = scan.nextDouble();
  
  
  if(einsatz > 100.00){
    System.out.println("Sie koennen nicht mehr als ihr vorhandes Kapitel setzen");
      }
      if(einsatz <= 100.00){
       System.out.println("Sie haben: "  + einsatz+  " Euro gesetzt");

       }

        //Spielalgorithmus
        
        Random rnd = new Random();


            int wert1 = rnd.nextInt(9);
            int wert2 = rnd.nextInt(9);
            int wert3 = rnd.nextInt(9);
            System.out.println("Das Spiel geht los");
            System.out.println("Ihre Zahlen lauten");
            System.out.println(wert1+" "+ wert2+" "+wert3);
            
            if(wert1 == wert2 && wert2 == wert3){
              kapital = kapital +(einsatz *4);
              System.out.println("Glueckwunsch! 3 gleiche Zahlen! Ihr Kapital betraegt nun: "+kapital);
            }
            if(wert1 == wert2 || wert2 == wert3 || wert1 == wert3){
            kapital = kapital+(einsatz*3);
              System.out.println("Glueckwunsch! 2 gleiche Zahlen! Ihr Kapital betraegt nun: "+ kapital);
            }
            if( wert1 != wert2 &&wert1 != wert3 && wert2 !=wert3){
            
              System.out.println("Leider verloren");
              kapital = kapital -einsatz;
              System.out.println("Ihnen bleiben noch "+ kapital + " fuer das weitere Spiel");
            }

            try{


            System.out.println("Wollen sie weiterspielen?");
            System.out.println("JA/NEIN");

            
            BufferedReader bin = new BufferedReader(
                          new InputStreamReader(System.in));
                          
                         String eingabe = bin.readLine();
                         
                         if(eingabe == "JA"){

                           System.out.println("Dann gehts jetzt weiter");
                           


                         if(eingabe == "NEIN"){
                           System.out.println("Vielen Dank fuers spielen");
                           System.exit(1);
                         }}}

                   catch(Exception e) {
                   System.out.println(e.getMessage());

                   }
                    }
}
```


----------



## cz3kit (14. Mai 2010)

Du musst eine while-Schleife einbauen, mit der Bedingung Kapitel < 300. Solange wird das ganze dann laufen. Wenn der Wert über 300 ist, wird die Schleife nicht betreten und das ganze ist vorbei.


----------



## eRaaaa (14. Mai 2010)

btw.:  
[java=69]
 //if(eingabe == "JA"){
 if(eingabe.equals("JA")){
[/code]
....
http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/1350-vergleichen-strings.html


----------



## Java-Freak (15. Mai 2010)

```
if(eingabe.equalsIngnoreCase("JA")){
```
einfacher, schöner, besser


----------

